# classical composer who where extremely cruel whit there pupils, nasty temper?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This post on the humourous side of thing but i want to know if they were , classical composer whit no patience , intolerant to mystake, rude whit there pupils.

Among the classical composer of modernism,& romantic era, '' nuts case'' but they were brilliant and there pupils, i wonder...

Can an old classical composer still alive or whatever testify is experience whit classical composer of great genieous but uneasy to work whit, so this post about human nature of classical composer toward there stuudents, who was the worst offender among modern classical composers.

Sutch a composer & professor , that made some quit, because he was ruthless?

Happy easter i just seen Kings of kings this Siobhan Mckenna, she was sutch a woman, so darn pretty and she look smart too, a classy lady, but nevermind this futillity.

:lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven, angry over a botched lesson, once bit a young male piano pupil on the shoulder.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, angry over a botched lesson, once bit a young male piano pupil on the shoulder.


Say what? :lol: Beethoven was the first name that sprung to mind reading the title, but sheeesh.

Wasnt Chopin said to be rather demanding and impatient as well?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

As far as I can gather, impatient and rather cruel methods were pretty much standard practice until recently, and it was not unusual for teachers to rap pupils over the knuckles with a stick for missed notes. But maybe such methods were not universal? Anyway, Beethoven took the art of cruel teaching methods to even further heights. 

Judged by their offspring, both Bach and Leopold Mozart were excellent teachers, but who knows what methods they employed. 

Bartok got married to one of his pupils, so one must assume he treated her very well indeed.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, angry over a botched lesson, once bit a young male piano pupil on the shoulder.


Pics or it didn't happen. 
No seriously, where did you read that?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That dumb kid!! He coulda sold that Beethoven-bitten shoulder on Ebay and made a fortune!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Cherubini - apparently a tartar.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SimonTemplar said:


> Cherubini - apparently a tartar.


So who's your _sauce?_ References? Footnotes?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, angry over a botched lesson, once bit a young male piano pupil on the shoulder.


I wonder if he ever bit his female pupils? I wish I could travel back in time to take a lesson from Beethoven, and I would love to be bitten by the great man himself! (Then, of course, I would immediately have to travel back to my own time period to get rabies shots...:lol


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

norman bates said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> No seriously, where did you read that?


Swafford's recent Beethoven bio has the story on p. 685. The boy was the son of C.F. Hirsch, who was Albrechtsberger's grandson. The account was from Hirsch, who was an eyewitness. On checking, it was not a piano lesson but a harmony lesson given at the piano, and the mistake was in voice leading. Beethoven, deaf by then, could spot mistakes by watching the boy's fingers.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

KenOC said:


> ...Beethoven, deaf by then, could spot mistakes by watching the boy's fingers.


WOW, that is impressive. Beethoven must have had superhuman visual powers. There is _no way_ that I would ever be able to catch a student's mistakes just by looking at their hands. I can't imagine teaching a music lesson without being able to hear (on the other hand, perhaps deafness would actually make teaching more enjoyable!:lol.


----------

